# Require Family Tree format for 176 (relative sponsored) visa application



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Please can some one post here the legal format for* Family Tree* I need to attach this document for my 176 (relative sponsored) visa application.

*Does it has to be on stamp paper along with declaration in the form of an affadavit *or *mearly a block diagram (detailing the relationships) completed by me will work without any legal validation will be sufficient*

Please revert back ASAP


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would start with a block diagram of relationships. I don't think 'certifying' the doc makes it more authentic. Immi will ask for more detail if they need it. 



Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Please can some one post here the legal format for* Family Tree* I need to attach this document for my 176 (relative sponsored) visa application.
> 
> *Does it has to be on stamp paper along with declaration in the form of an affadavit *or *mearly a block diagram (detailing the relationships) completed by me will work without any legal validation will be sufficient*
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

So i will just create the block diagram in visio and convert it into pdf and attach.
will it be sufficient???? don't know really when CO will ask ( wen CO will be allocated). 
BTW, what is the time duration given by DIAC to upload documents on launcing the VISA application????? 


amaslam said:


> I would start with a block diagram of relationships. I don't think 'certifying' the doc makes it more authentic. Immi will ask for more detail if they need it.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think for most docs they give you 28 days after doc launch. PDF attachment is fine, but I don't know if there is alimit on the number of files (do a search on the forum as I think there is a way to put all the docs in a multipage PDF). 



Gaurav said:


> So i will just create the block diagram in visio and convert it into pdf and attach.
> will it be sufficient???? don't know really when CO will ask ( wen CO will be allocated).
> BTW, what is the time duration given by DIAC to upload documents on launcing the VISA application?????


----------

